# Hello all



## midgar8784 (11 mo ago)

Well like I assume others on here, I am separated from my wife. We were married when we were 18. I am 50, so that tells you that I am for sure in uncharted water. I have moved into an apartment and I frankly just do not know what to do. For the first time in a long time, I really do feel alone.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

midgar8784 said:


> Well like I assume others on here, I am separated from my wife. We were married when we were 18. I am 50, so that tells you that I am for sure in uncharted water. I have moved into an apartment and I frankly just do not know what to do. For the first time in a long time, I really do feel alone.


What was her reason for separating? Is there someone else involved?


----------



## redmarshall (11 mo ago)

I know you're hurting, you have to find a way to rebuild your life. Find a hobby and something to do, Im sure you'll be fine


----------

